# Do You Spend Too Much Time on the Internet?



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

My guess is that someone already put up a poll on this but if so, then here it is again.
*
Do you spend waaaaaaaay too much time online,
or is it not a problem for you, and manageable?*

Personally, I spend WAY too much time online and it is like an addiction which is hard to stay away from. I find it hard to stay away from it even for a day!

How about you guys?


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

Without question too much of my time is spent online.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Yep. I kinda enjoy the occasional internet outage. I usually get more things done and get to bed sooner.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

In the context of the life I'm living? No. I wouldn't be doing anything significantly different.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

sometimes up to 6 hours non-stop,,


----------



## alexworldleader (May 13, 2014)

Yeah too much.


----------



## loneliness (Oct 3, 2013)

Almost all of my free time is spent on the internet, so yes.

It's a good way to pass the time when you have no real hobbies or friends or anything going on in your life at all for that matter.


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

Yep. Internet is on my phone and laptop. Very accessible anywhere I go. It's awesome. It's my main entertainment outlet.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Most definitely. It is something I need to change.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes. I spend most of my free time on the Internet.


----------



## oood (Nov 1, 2012)

Yup.. I usually visit the same websites and spend ages reading updated content


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I spend too much time playing videogames. I only use the internet for videogames, movie, SAS and music.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

too much time


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

yes i think i do..


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

BTW, I'm a bit disturbed by the number of bizarre personal questions about what people do with the internet lately.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Only reason why it's not a huge problem for me is because I have two jobs.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I admit*

Not much else to do

I take a break to watch TV.

But back to interactivity. email is most of my focus. Reading any html article is like TV.

In a social sense, it shows me how successful all the people who started at school with me are.

Overall, nothing's new. Humankind are stagnant. But animals don't have internet to share ideas, but a local dog's bark or birds' tweet and cat fight noises are enough for them. I have had a Skype chat where friends raise their beagle dog to look at the screen, pawing at me cos he recognised me and I pawed him back and he barked

Something I want to say: my tight language usage preferences. No moan about this thread or any posts. I like this. Prepositions piss me off. Maybe nobody thinks the same. I loved the structure of Latin. I just hate this commonly used phrase One proposition that gets me thinking of a shrunken mind of a person who didn't like school and quit early to become a shouter, not a thinker. Speaking - no care for writing...

ON the internet. On your phone. On TV. On your computa. This highlights why I'm not liked by this contradictory comment: On means gravity. Book on a table. Mole on your thigh. Food on your plate. A lot of uses for any pertinent preposition. Beetle on your rug. Problem on your mind? What's the best numba to call you *on*? If I was in the same room when someone said that, I'd garrote them

Ink on your paper. Starting a new conversation: On the Nazis, switch the light on.

Online is colloquial. I say infrastructure frequency lock...
LOL what is the middle word doing in there..??!

No tolerance for poor language. Just because I learned SQL. Well defined, like Latin. Rules to adhere to.

A strong geek.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

straightarrows said:


> sometimes up to 6 hours non-stop,,


That ain't nothing ! 
I have sometimes spent like from morning to night almost when I am not working. 12 hours or thereabouts.

I think there is actually an Internet Anonymous!
I need to join.
I love to read and I end up reading everything online and I cannot stop !


----------



## BlueDay (May 6, 2014)

Yes. Worse, somehow I don't even have enough time to do everything I want to! There's a ton of stuff on Netflix and WWE Network that I never get around to.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

yes.. again


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Lonelyguy111 said:


> That ain't nothing !
> I have sometimes spent like from morning to night almost when I am not working. 12 hours or thereabouts.
> 
> I think there is actually an Internet Anonymous!
> ...


So you're a Teenager!!! I used to spend long hours chatting with like 30 people in the same today,,, today can't even chat with one!

Enjoy!:clap


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Nope. I Am An Older Fart*



straightarrows said:


> So you're a Teenager!!! I used to spend long hours chatting with like 30 people in the same today,,, today can't even chat with one!
> 
> Enjoy!:clap


LOL.

Hee hee.
Nope. * I am a nearly middle-aged man who emotionally is like a teenager.*

15 years ago I used to spend a ridiculous amount of time on chat rooms but now I read endless crud online. *I ended up a confirmed book worm like my father. Read.....read.....READ !!!!* Haven't been on a chat room in many years. The conversations are boring and silly !


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

yes.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I am so sick of the internet.

I want to cut it out of my life completely and be one of those success stories that you hear about people turning their life in a 180 direction.

There's a little saying which applies to me, "it has brought me everything and it has brought me nothing"

Jobs, men, friends, emotional "support", criticism, tutorials, recipes, knowledge, insight, literature, fashion, schools, literally everything.

Yet nothing good has come of it. Everything but nothing. There is no value, no substance in anything, it's all so superficial without meaning and if anything, I have become more out of tune with reality because of it.

Rant.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

calichick said:


> I am so sick of the internet.
> 
> Yet nothing good has come of it. Everything but nothing. There is no value, no substance in anything, it's all so superficial without meaning and if anything, I have become more out of tune with reality because of it.
> 
> Rant.


I always thought you and reality were at opposite ends of the spectrum a bit like chalk and cheese.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

tannasg said:


> I always thought you and reality were at opposite ends of the spectrum a bit like chalk and cheese.


something really bad just happened and it's all because the internet is a piece of

I could throw my computer out the window. right. now.

And if it weren't $2100, I would totally do just that.

I am fuming. :mum:|:um:no


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

tannasg said:


> I always thought you and reality were at opposite ends of the spectrum a bit like chalk and cheese.


P.S. I am one of the most real people you will ever meet on the internet, embrace it.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

calichick said:


> something really bad just happened and it's all because the internet is a piece of
> 
> I could throw my computer out the window. right. now.
> 
> ...


Now now then little Miss temper tantrums, count to 10 and relax. :teeth


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

calichick said:


> P.S. I am one of the most real people you will ever meet on the internet, embrace it.


By real I take it you mean obnoxious and full of it.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

tannasg said:


> By real I take it you mean obnoxious and full of it.


You _do_ know that I'm adding all of this to the Broken Record Collection, correct?










I keep a diary at my bedside to note this down and will read it to myself in old, senile age :lol

It's just spinning and spinning and never ends.

But seriously, I just did the stupidest f****ing thing and screwed myself over more than anything. Jesus that put a strain on my heart.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

calichick said:


> You _do_ know that I'm adding all of this to the Broken Record Collection, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know you enjoy my witty feedback to your predictable whining posts.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

tannasg said:


> I know you enjoy my witty feedback to your predictable whining posts.


You should be lucky that I like you now.

By the way, were you going to answer the thread topic, or....


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

also, T, it doesn't count as wit if the response only incorporates one thing each time and that is of antagonism.

That does not expression make my friend.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

calichick said:


> You should be lucky that I like you now.
> 
> By the way, were you going to answer the thread topic, or....


I have just voted in the poll Darling.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

calichick said:


> also, T, it doesn't count as wit if the response only incorporates one thing each time and that is of antagonism.
> 
> That does not expression make my friend.


You have to admit I do antagonism rather well.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

tannasg said:


> You have to admit I do antagonism rather well.


Yes, so call it was it is next time instead of putting it under the guise of "wit." 

Brb going to go drown myself first world problems are suffocating me, I may have just ended a potential relationship with the click of a button.

ANOTHER reason why I hate the internet: bad things get in the wrong people's hands!!


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

im on the internet a lot


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

calichick said:


> Yes, so call it was it is next time instead of putting it under the guise of "wit."


And where is the fun in that?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

When I'm not sleeping, I'm usually on the internet lately.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

What? Noooo(yes).


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Far too much. I may need new eyes soon enough.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

Yes since losing my job especially.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*I Am With You to A Large Extent*



calichick said:


> I am so sick of the internet.
> 
> I want to cut it out of my life completely and be one of those success stories that you hear about people turning their life in a 180 direction.
> 
> ...


*Understand completely and that is why I put up this thread and poll.*

The internet is a marvelous and wonderful tool that is both useful and entertaining, but like so many things in this world, it is a double-edged sword.

On the one hand you can use the internet for countless useful purposes as looking up information or getting badly needed programs for a business and on the other hand there is so much useless information and entertainment that you can spend large portions of your life on it and just waste your life.

I honestly believe it can be almost as addicting as alcohol and recreational drugs.

*The internet really CAN ruin lives in lost time !!!*


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Lonelyguy111 said:


> *The internet really CAN ruin lives in lost time !!!*


 It can also give you a reason to keep living if you didn't have anything before. Like I said, I never did anything anyway besides watch TV. And I started watching TV because it was better than sitting and staring at the walls.

I live my life on a path of least resistance basis because that's the only thing that ever works for me. If I try anything else, it will only be a matter of time before I get sick of it and don't do it anymore.

Yes. I know I can't live this way forever but I intend to for as long as I can. Because when the circumstances that allow me to do so are gone, my life will be over.

I spend enough time on the internet to keep me entertained.


----------



## Dunban (Dec 30, 2012)

I spend the majority of my time on the internet. Even at work.


----------



## JeruHendrix (Feb 28, 2014)

I spend pretty much everyday on the computer. I live out in the middle of nowhere and I don't have _any_ friends, so it's one of my few options for entertainment. I wake up, get on the computer, eat, then go to sleep. Occasionally get high in between if I'm lucky.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

Lonelyguy111 said:


> My guess is that someone already put up a poll on this but if so, then here it is again.
> *
> Do you spend waaaaaaaay too much time online,
> or is it not a problem for you, and manageable?*
> ...


Unfortunately yes:yes..not proud of it:no


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Don't get me wrong.
The internet is absolutely fantastic !
It is a technological revolution that is astounding and has given us the world at our fingertips and I for one love it as most people do !

But........

Like so many things it can have an upside and downside as well.
It can be so addicting that you can spend a very large portion of your life just reading and doing things that are not really useful and just entertaining like sitting around watching TV and that is the kind of thing I am talking about when I am suggesting that the internet can almost ruin lives when you spend way too much time just messing around for fun while not meeting and being with people and doing useful, constructive things.

Enough said.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

There's no such thing as spending too much time on the internet.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

I feel like Jake Sully from Avatar. The internet is my Pandora.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Lots of time is spent online. When i'm not applying for jobs I'm usually on YouTube, playing games or here...or other places...


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

Well both, I spend a lot of time online, but it's not like I have anything better to do honestly.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

I alternate between the Internet and a chair.


----------



## RedRays (Jan 12, 2014)

Yes, a lot. It helps me forget about my loneliness.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I would like to say no because I am always able to get things done that need to be. Although I do go through withdrawal in a few days... but I still think it could be much worse.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I spend more time on the toilet than I'd really like to.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

RedRays said:


> Yes, a lot. It helps me forget about my loneliness.


The best quote on this thread.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I spend more time on the toilet than I'd really like to.


hmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## fleur (Nov 25, 2011)

No. I don't. Nope. No.

_denialdenialdenial. _


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Christ, spend more time on the internet than off these days. Pretty sad. It's like a full time job. Must get in ten hours a day. Pretty sure it hurts both my attention span and my social skills. Not to mention the hip and back pain I get from sitting all day.


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

thecrazy88 said:


> Well both, I spend a lot of time online, but it's not like I have anything better to do honestly.


same.


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

Nevah!

I spend a lot of time on the internet, thats for sure..but I wouldn't say "too much" ...honest..


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

thecrazy88 said:


> Well both, I spend a lot of time online, but it's not like I have anything better to do honestly.


Same, unfortunately. Mostly music, movies, fan sites and different forums.

I wonder how much more time I would spend online if I didn't have a job. :um


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I spend more time on the toilet than I'd really like to.





twitchy666 said:


> hmmmmmmmmm...


 OK


----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

Way too much Internet. I could do better for myself just go out and socializing more. 

To me, spending time on the Internet is not an issue. It's what I do to get through my day to day life, after school/work/studies etc. 

Ofc I wish I had more going on irl than I already do, but man... My life is already ok so it's not my place to complain.


----------



## IllmaticJJ (Dec 29, 2013)

Yes sometimes....on and off though


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Yes, way too much time.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I don't understand the question. It implies that something exists outside of the Internet. I'm afraid I'm too much of a skeptic for that.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Without the internet.... I- I dont even want to think about it. :c


----------



## C808 (Sep 22, 2014)

Yes..playing facebook games..I need to stop.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No. I have my guitar, work, fishing in the weekends and fish to take care of.


----------



## BabyBlueGamer (Oct 2, 2012)

I am literally always connected to the internet in some way shape or form


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

possibly..... because I am connected to it, in some form a lot of the day.


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

I can't connect to people in real life, like I want to, so I'm here. yup... I'm more of a family person anyways psssh.

my family cares, a bit ? lol... that's about it. I really do need a job atm. [I haven't applied yet]

btw, it's your old friend here *cough*


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

truant said:


> I don't understand the question. It implies that something exists outside of the Internet. I'm afraid I'm too much of a skeptic for that.


here you can learn somehting about "THE INTERNET":


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Serious Home Working*

merit

life in pants
no office

busy 6am to 11pm where I don't have to show up. International, offshore
using my own kit.

brainwork for money
lunch, music, email... results


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes 127, No 19


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

yes I need a life lmao


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

Yesss! Especially since I've started playing video games! It's 3am and I've just finished playing. Sooo addicting!


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I spent about 5-6 hours on it per day. I don't know what the average internet time is, so I don't know if that's a considered a lot or not. It's not a problem for me.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes. If I wasn't working though I'd be on it all day. 
...I really need to quit my job <.<;


----------



## Wagnerian (Aug 5, 2014)

Yeah, it's a problem that is difficult to manage. Since I feel I have dramatically sub-optimal connection with the world it makes the connectedness the internet offers very appealing.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

The poll results are not a shocking revelation. It was to be expected..lol

Yest. my bf and I were discussing internet curfews..


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

What? No.


----------



## BrownSugarPirate (Jan 10, 2015)

Unfortunately, yes.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

I think it's becoming an increasing problem for me. When I first had access to the internet (towards the back end of the 90's), I probably spent around an hour a day online - and that wasn't every day. 

By the mid 2000's, I was probably on it a couple of hours each day, every day without fail. The only time I wasn't was when I was on holiday or having a few days away somewhere. 

Now? I'm spending a few hours on it at work and at least three every weekday evening. So, probably somewhere between four and five hours a day during the working week. As of the weekend, anything between six and eight hours each Saturday/Sunday. Sometimes in just one sitting. Increasing WiFi access means I can get online in many places on my iPod when I'm not at home - so I'm even on it to at least some capacity when I'm away somewhere.

Barring work (which is forced upon me as I'm not rich), it's the only place outside of my own family where I feel comfortable to actually socialise in any way.


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

I might not have any friends, but at least I have the internet. :lol


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

. I am never online in the daytime...... just the night time. so I would say no.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

The Internet is bad news bears guys.

*logs out


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Yes and just becoming worse and worse sadly.


----------



## thebigofan (Dec 27, 2014)

I spend way too much time on it.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I used to spend more time on the Internet, but now I try to do other things instead, like reading, drawing and trying to watch as much TV and movies as I can. It has never been a problem for me, and if I can't go on it for a week, it's okay. The thing I miss the most when I can't go on it for a while is Google.

I don't think it's bad to spend a lot of time on the Internet, because you can do a lot of different things on it. You can teach yourself anything you want to learn and research things you are interested in. You can do anything.

The Internet can be boring sometimes, when I can't think of anything to do. When it isn't boring and I have things to do, I can probably spend a bit too much time on it, but I don't think that's a bad thing because I'm not doing anything bad and I don't have to be doing anything else.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Yeah, I spent way too much time online


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't spend nearly enough time on the internet but I can't figure out how to incorporate it into my dreams.


----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)

I have internet withdrawals when I am without a connection.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No. Back then I did a lot.


----------

